# Question About Digital calipers??



## Randy_ (Mar 24, 2007)

The LMS has a 6â€ digital caliper on sale and I sent them the following question to clear up a point of concern.  Below is their reply to the original question and to two follow-up questions.  Something doesnâ€™t seem quite right about what they are saying.  I'm wondering what others think and what digi owners have to say about their â€œoffâ€ buttons or lack thereof??






I am wondering if the digital caliper that you have on sale has an automatic off function that will preserve the batteries for forgetful folks like me??


1.  It does not have auto off. Doesn't matter much because these calipers are actually on all the time. All you control is the display, which reduces the power consumption by about 20%. Batteries still last several months. 

2.  The Off button turns off the display. If you move the caliper when it is "off" it still measures. All the Chinese calipers are like this. Calipers that really go off when you push the Off button start at about $100.00. But these calipers work like you expect them to in normal use. And if by "eating batteries" you mean a 95 cent battery every 2-3 months, then they all do that. If you don't like changing batteries, get silver oxide batteries that last about 3 times as long. 

3.  The display blinks for a about a week before the battery goes dead. 

P.S.  Do those little batteries really cost 95Â¢??  Last time I bought something like that at Radio Shack, seems like it was about 3 bucks??


----------



## skiprat (Mar 24, 2007)

Randy, I can't comment on all the points, but to see if it measuring when 'off' simply switch it on when it is open a bit. If it shows a correct reading you know that part is true.[]
I had a cheap one once, and the battery actually lasted for years, however I never could find a replacement as the size was really obscure. I could have ordered one from the jeweller, but for the same money, I just got a manual caliper.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a couple of the HF digital calipers and they switch automatically off after a while, or at least the display is turned off. As a matter of fact, the last one I bought at HF looks identical to the one at LMS. As soon as you open the slide for about an inch or so, the display comes on. The first one I bought, and I use them quite frequently, the battery lasted about three years (it came with a spare one that is now in it for approx one and a half year). The second caliper is still on the first battery, also now about 3 years. The battery life is quite good.
They are also excellent in their accuracy. We have a certified gage block set at work, and I measured about 15 different blocks and both the calipers were right on.


----------



## Malainse (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />As a matter of fact, the last one I bought at HF looks identical to the one at LMS.



I agree, I noticed that a lot of mag's/ Web sites have the same one as HF.  Only 2-3 times the price..  I picked a 6" one on sale with a coupon a month ago for 10 bucks and came with a spare battery.


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 24, 2007)

I've got the HF caliper (6") also and am working with the the first fresh battery I put in it. The battery that was installed only lasted a few weeks but who knows how long it was in there. Had it for about 6 months now. Like Rudy said it turns off the display after a few minutes or you can press the on/off button and turns on when you start moving it.
You can get the batteries (SR44 aka 357) for about $1.00 apiece. You just have to make sure you get the SR44 (silver oxide) and not the LR44 (alkaline). Either will work but the Alkaline life is very short as opposed to the Silver Oxide.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 24, 2007)

DITTO what Rudy said. For about $14.00 they are as good as the $100.00 ones and may be the same.


----------



## guts (Mar 24, 2007)

I just bought four of them at h.f. the other day for 5.99 each,I've also had one for over a year and it works fine,just moved the slide while it was off and nothing happened,the brand name is cen-tech.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 24, 2007)

Perhaps I'm overly worried about auto off capability.  I have a little digital voltmeter that will go for several years if I am careful to turn it off after use.  Forget to turn it off and the batteries are dead in a couple of days.  It takes 10 bucks to fill it up so you can understand my concern.[!]


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 24, 2007)

Randy,
This is the one I bought. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47257 Says it has auto-shutoff.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree with everything they said in spirit.  Although I own the HF model with auto-off, it's true that it doesn't fully turn off because if I move the jaws enough it will turn back on.  It's like turning your TV off with the remote.  Your TV isn't truly turned off, because it will still respond to the remote on button.  The original battery started blinking within a week or two, however the battery actually lasted for several months.  I replaced it with a silver oxide battery and that's been going strong for a long time (but it cost more than a buck at RS).


----------



## bradh (Mar 26, 2007)

> 3.  The display blinks for a about a week before the battery goes dead.


Mine has been flashing for about two months now and I did not know why. I guess I better get a new battery ready to go in.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## btboone (Mar 26, 2007)

The same type thing happens in a sensing paper towel dispenser.  The sensor goes into a sleep mode when it's not used for a while.  The sensing pulse rate slows way down so that batteries are conserved. It might sense every half second rather than every millisecond.  I imagine the electronics of the calipers are desiged that way too.


----------



## DocRon (Mar 26, 2007)

I also have the HF one. The first one I got did not work with either of the included batteries, or with a newly purchased battery. HF gladly replaced it for me, and it has been working with the same batery for over a yer now. Nice equipment.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 26, 2007)

If your so concerned about a battery buy a caliper with a dial.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />If your so concerned about a battery buy a caliper with a dial.



Fact is that I have a dial caliper that I purchased from Harbor Freight a year or so ago and have been very satisfied with it.  It will measure both English and metric units.

Many have assumed I started this post to help in making a purchasing decision......not so.  I am very satisfied with my dial caliper and see no need to get a digital model.  The reason I started this thread, simply is because I was given some information about digital calipers that seemed confusing and I wanted a better understanding of how they worked.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 26, 2007)

What are digital calipers? I use a dial caliper set and have been very happy. I wouldn't know what to di with myself if the answer was right in front of me and I didn't need to even look at a needle.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 26, 2007)

Digital calipers are nothing more than vernier calipers that have a digital readout like a digital watch.  No more struggling to read a vernier scale or a position on a dial.  The numbers are displayed right before your nose.  They even make some with large displays for those with weak eyes.





<br />


----------



## Mikey (Mar 27, 2007)

Randy, I was joking.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 27, 2007)

Randy, use larger fonts. I can't hear what you are typing.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry you are having a problem, Frank.  Does this work a little better for you??


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Randy, I was joking.[]



I thought that post was a little "funny" given how long you have been around; but stranger things have happened??  You left off the smilie so I couldn't be sure.  

[:I]


----------



## mewell (Mar 28, 2007)

I have several different calipers... Dial (1), digital auto-off (2), digital non auto-off (1) and vernier (2). I used the digital auto-off the most just because it's easiest for me to use. Once upon a time, when HF had yet another sale going, we ended up with the non auto-off one. I can't say how long the batteries last since we use that one so little! We (LOML and I) ended up going back and buying the same auto-off model for her. We walked around the store with it on long enough to determine that it would shut off just to make sure. As for the assertion that "all Chinese models do that" I can't say.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Mikey - Here's what a digital caliper looks like:


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tas2181_
> <br />.....You can get the batteries (SR44 aka 357) for about $1.00 apiece. You just have to make sure you get the SR44 (silver oxide) and not the LR44 (alkaline). Either will work but the Alkaline life is very short as opposed to the Silver Oxide.



You can probably find the LR44 batteries(alkaline) for about a buck; but I believe the SR44(silver oxide) ones are going to be quite a bit more costly.


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a site you may want to look at: http://www.sr44.com

SR44 for .99, less in quantity.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm going to bookmark that site.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 28, 2007)

One of the things I really like about the digital caliper is that you can mic a pen part and hit the zero button. No having to remember the number.  Just work down to .000 [] (I really work down to .003 to give myself sanding room [])


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 28, 2007)

It probably takes a second or two longer; but you can do the same thing with a dial caliper.

P.S.  Scott:  I'm guessing you have a problem with decimals??[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />It probably takes a second or two longer; but you can do the same thing with a dial caliper.
> 
> P.S.  Scott:  I'm guessing you have a problem with decimals??[]



Randy, 

I don't know what you are talking about. [}][]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />Randy,
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about. [}][]



You must be blind!![][]


----------



## Hiram33 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am a quality control engineer I work with calipers every day both on the job and in the wood shop.You want a calipers with an off button. Batteries are 95 cents when you buy them in bulk, just like pen stock. Spend the money on a good pair of calipers, it will last you a life time and batteries will last for several years. Also the measurement you take will be more exact as well


----------



## stevers (Mar 31, 2007)

I picked up a cheap set. Came with two batteries. Works good. It's a lot easier for me to use than the non-digital ones I broke. Especially with the switch from MM to fractions.


----------

